
Chroma Club, monthly coloring book subscription - mguerville
http://chroma.club
======
mguerville
Hey HN,

I just launched this little side project, it's not entirely on typical HN
topics since it's coloring books, but I thought there might be some interest.

I'm exploring a few idea around augmented reality to enhance the coloring
experience and be a proof of concept of augmented print content (I haven't
seen much else on that field besides some advertising)

Would love to field any questions or garner some feedback. Thanks

~~~
smt88
Why do you seem to be targeting adult colorers instead of the parents of child
colorers?

